# What visa do we need?



## Zanadu44 (Aug 16, 2008)

My husband and I are planning on retiring to Mexico, however not for another 3 or 4 years. We would like to purchase a furnished home in the Lake Chapala area within the next 6-9 months and rent it out until we permanently move. Our plan would be to not have to move some of our personal belongings until this permanent move. What type of visa do we need at this point? An FMT or FM3? In addition, about how long would it take to purchase a house (we would have cash for buying) and complete all the necessary paperwork? 

Also, we came across this website called "Focus on Mexico" and from it's description, the program sounds very interesting and informative. 
We are wondering if anyone has heard of this course or know anyone who has taken it. And if so, what is the feedback on it's content and helpfulness in our move to the Lake Chapala area.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome. We've been here for more than seven years and are somewhat biased in stating that you have probably made a very good decision. You may buy a home with an FMT tourist permit but will want to have had an FM3 Visa for a few years whenever you decide to sell. Assuming that you have chosen a home and a notario, actual closing can be accomplished in a few weeks, depending on the notario's ability to get the search and registry done. It may be a couple of months before you actually get the completed deed. Your notario can give you a better estimate on timing. If you are using a real estate agency, they can also advise you. If you choose an FM3, it will take you about a month to get it in Chapala; perhaps less at your nearest Mexican consulate, and you must be in Mexico to renew it each year within 30 days of its expiration date. After five years, you apply for a new one.
Focus on Mexico is something new, since we moved here, and I have no experience with it. Others, however, have stated that it is worth the time and the expense. If you have not spent significant time in the area, that may be true.


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

we have lived here for over 2 years and made the decision to do so about 9 years ago.
the only experience i have had with "the course" was when i ran into them at paz liquor store and the leader of the pack was explaining tequila and suggesting brands that i would never serve to my guests let alone drink myself.
on the other hand, if you've never been to mexico-it might be a good idea.


----------



## Zanadu44 (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you both for your information...My husband and I have been doing mucho research on the Lake Chapala area through the internet. There is so much information out there...the Lake Chapala Society website has a wealth of information and realize that there are many many expats who can give us just as much information without going through the Focus program. We have sent an email to the Ajijic Legal and Immigration Services and are planning on having them assist us with the visa's and whatever else legal info we need. We have so many options with moving to the Lake Chapala area. We have read many people say that they recommend renting for 6 months, get to know the area and then buy. Our concern with that is, we would not be able to rent for at least 3-4 years and then what would the buyer's market be like by then? We do understand the reason behind renting for 6 months, in case we dont' like the area we bought in, however we do know that we want to be in a smaller area as well as near the buisnesses as well and feel at this time we are looking in the Ajijic area. Our feelings are, buy in this area, rent out for the time being and then move in the 3-4 years. If we do not like the area when we finally move, and we know we need an FM3 to sell, and may have to wait a few years before we sell..then so be it..I have lived in cold winters weather here in New Hampshire for 47 years and my husband for the past 3. If we can endure this cold snowy weather (which we so hate)...then we can handle being in an area for a few years before we sell.


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

i believe ,i have seen your queries on the local boards here where the vast majority of posters espose the glories of ajijic[the ****** ghetto] and the fraccs and villages near it.
both rvgringo and i live in chapala where we can walk to anywhere and it's flat and has the best malecon around here. hundreds of tapatios can't be wrong every weekend
check it out.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

My usual reaction would be that you should live somewhere for at least a year before buying, but you seem to have a realistic attitude about the chance you are taking, and since you will be paying cash for the house, you are not getting into a situation with high carrying costs if the place is not rented out. As long as you realize that you may not like it, and you may be stuck for a while, and you can afford it, it sounds like a reasonable plan.


----------



## cayzer (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello, this may or may not be helpful, but thought I would share our recent experiences with you. We stopped in Jocotepec, in the Lake Chapala district, on our way home to Canada at the end of March this year. We had not planned on purchasing a home but within three days of touring around and quite loving the area we happened to find a perfect home for sale. We wound up with an accepted offer and returned to Canada in two weeks. The whole process was completed within the next 6 weeks. I have to say that after buying and selling numerous houses in our lifetime, this experience was so positive and seamless we were astounded, given the fact that it was all taking place in a different country. Modern technology was the big aide of course, but what impressed us the most was the helpfulness and knowledge we experienced with our agent at Absolut Fenix and the building inspector we used.
We are preparing to return for Oct lst but first will go to the Mexican Embassy and apply for our FM3. The embassy here responded immediately (within hours), when emailed, and included all the pertinent info and necessary forms. We were then prepared for the fact that we needed to provide a criminal record check and confirmation from our Doctor that we are free of communicable diseases. Glad we did it this way as it allowed us time to get everything in order before attending the embassy, including a completed list of the few household goods that we are bringing down. Post sale this forum has been invaluable with tips and helpful suggestions.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you are shipping household goods, you may need an FM3 and a Menaje de Casa before you leave. You will also have to present that document in Chapala for registration within 30 days of entering Mexico.

However, if you are just bringing some stuff with you in your vehicle, you can come back on an FMT and then apply for your FM3 in Chapala up to 30 days prior to the expiry date of the FMT. That has the advantage of giving you some control over the new expiry/renewal date of the FM3, which must be renewed annually and requires that you be in Mexico to do it. You will not need any background or medical checks to apply in Chapala.


----------



## joco69 (Dec 27, 2007)

Just make sure that you start off your FM3 visa during a month you are sure to be here in Mexico.
Renewal is easy and can be done on your own if you like or through paid private immigration services readyly available.
Remember that the FM3 must be renewed every year and you can ONLY APPLY for renewal 30 days before expiration up to the date of expiration. So make sure the time frame is suitable to your schedule, you may NEVER change the date of renewal of your FM3, real estate agents and private immigration services often forget to tell you about this.
Welcome to the Lakeshore.


----------

